# Happy New Year



## Sootie (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy New Year every one 
my new years resolution is to start my own business up as a computer tutor I have been saying this for quite some time now its time to act 
no time like the present I think hope it works


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Jan 3, 2005)

What about also making a new year resolution to write English in the normally accepted rules of punctuation and capitalisation?


----------



## Sootie (Jan 3, 2005)

You know you are right but I was not planing on becoming an English teacher.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 3, 2005)

I know a girl who dumped a guy because of his lack of punctuation in his emails...and no, it was not me.


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Jan 3, 2005)

Todd Bardoni said:
			
		

> I know a girl who dumped a guy because of his lack of punctuation in his emails...and no, it was not me.



A very admirable dump.

Your turn will come - correct, written English cannot eliminate apostrophes (and cannot accept grammatical horrors like "it was not me").


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 3, 2005)

> W. Pooh
> 
> A very admirable dump.
> 
> Your turn will come - correct, written English cannot eliminate apostrophes (and cannot accept grammatical horrors like "it was not me").



The English language was not developed with any sort of rationale, much like the English system of measurement.  Much of the world easliy changed to the metric system, and so shall we embrace a new English language...one without the pointless apostrophe.


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sootie said:
			
		

> You know you are right but I was not planing on becoming an English teacher.



A good plan.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 4, 2005)

W. Pooh said:
			
		

> Sootie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't this already a post?  Did the original disappear into the Mr Excel abyss?


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 4, 2005)

Todd Bardoni said:
			
		

> W. Pooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it was and it did.
It was posted and disappeared three times.

Now, without having received any notification, W. Pooh is no longer permitted to post to any of the MrExcel boards - presumably for continuing to repost this.

Difficult to guess the motives for such action.


----------



## Norie (Jan 4, 2005)

> What about also making a new year resolution to write English in the normally accepted rules of punctuation and capitalisation?


Why don't you?


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 4, 2005)

Norie said:
			
		

> > What about also making a new year resolution to write English in the normally accepted rules of punctuation and capitalisation?
> 
> 
> Why don't you?



Due to W. Pooh's membership having been cancelled, he/she is not in a position to respond to your question.

It does not appear to me, however, that W. Pooh has been particularly deficient in the rules to which you refer.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 4, 2005)

{Continuing from post #1}...

Hope you had a happy new year as well!!  

I don't do new year's resolutions, that way everything good done/accomplished in the next year is a bonus!


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 5, 2005)

Ponsonby said:
			
		

> Norie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A true injustice...

Well, W. Pooh will be missed.  But look at this!  Ponsonby is back.  If I were more aware I'd say this is analogous to Clark Kent/Superman.


----------



## Cbrine (Jan 5, 2005)

Or Dr Jekell and Mr Hyde.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 5, 2005)

Cbrine said:
			
		

> Or Dr Jekell and Mr Hyde.



Yes!  HAHA!  That is *if* you are insinuating they are one in the same.


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 5, 2005)

How can W. Pooh and I be the same person? Our names are different.


----------



## Glaswegian (Jan 7, 2005)

Are Ponsonby and W. Pooh related to Ponsy Nob.?  Perhaps three personalities in one - I'm not sure what the correct term for such an outcome would be.


----------

